# 4th of July



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2009)

If you don't have anything better to do and want to join a few of us at my place for some grillin', chillin', and arra flingin' you are invited.
Starts when the first person gets here on Saturday and ends when the last person leaves.

PM me for details if you want to join us.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 3, 2009)

hope yall have fun!  Ive been miserable here in Jackson! Ive had to cook butts, ribs, chicken quarters... drink beer look at women on boats in their...uhhhh... errrr... flippy floppies and float around in the pool...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see all of these pictures!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> I can't wait to see all of these pictures!



I have over 30 of them I will be putting up this morning, stand by. The ones I want to see the most are those that tag-a-long took. That girl took a lot of photo's and there were others putting their cameras to good use also. I didn't take nearly as many as I should have, just too busy shootin' the bows.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I have over 30 of them I will be putting up this morning, stand by. The ones i want to see the most are those that tag-a-long took. That girl took a lot of photo's and there were others putting their cameras to good use also. I didn't take nearly as many as I should have, just too busy shootin' the bows.



Paul took the camera with him this morning to go fishing.  So I don't have access to mine yet.  But I do know the "cow riding" is on mine.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

What a grand time I had with all of you folks that could make it here for the cookout and arrow flingin' and the weather was perfect!!!! Of course, there were several who had planned to attend but for whatever reasons had other priorities that prevented it. You sure missed a great time and were missed. We had kids here of all ages, matter of fact we were all kids for a day.

I know I am going to leave someone out on this but I still have to give a special thanks to the following:  Sam (Jake Allen's neighbor) and to Ta-ton-ka (John) and Sharon for their homemade ice cream treats, man, both were wonderful. Jake Allen (Jeff) for the ice cold watermelon and yard birds, Papalapin (Jack) and Paula for the red beans, rice and sausage dish, Dennis for the cole slaw, Rutnbuck (Mitch) and tag-a-long (Elaine) for the dutch oven baked beans, ignition07's mom for the  fried rice, Missing Ridge (Butch) and our mutual friend Ronnie for the smoked venison and wild turkey, and TheAmBASSaDEER (Steve) for the beverages.

Other dishes were cucumber salad, corn on the cob, mac and cheese, shrimp with cocktail sauce (Thanks John and Sharon), and of course we browsed on chips & salsa, fresh strawberries, hot dogs, brownies, a big cookie, and more all day long.

Ta-ton-ka showed up Friday with some nice patriotic decorations including balloons for the mail box and beach balls that Zander (OutFishHim and Big Fish's son) especially enjoyed. Zander had a blast with the water guns and I think he got just about everyone before the day was over. Ta-ton-ka also bought and brought plenty of balloons for filling with water and attacking folks that really didn't seem to mind too much about getting wet.
OutFishHim was her usual party hearty self and seemed to especially enjoy Bubba Tell's company.

Chase (hogdgz) and Andrea (ignition07) came early and stayed late. I think they wore their fingers down to nubs shooting their bows so much all day and into the night. If anyone shot more than Chase did I don't know who it would have been.

Dennis did a great job of coaching not only the kids but an adult or two as well getting them hooked on traditional bows.

Not everyone could stay all day so some had to go before we had our big meal but here is the list of who attended (If I have missed someone please let me know. 

Chelsi and Peyton (daughter and granddaughter)
Casey, Jacey, Josh, Kylie, & Kala (daughter, granddaughter, significant other and his two girls)
Chase (hogdgz) and Andrea (ignition07)
Dennis
Jake Allen (Jeff hampton)
Secondseason( Delila) and satchmo ( Chris)
rapidfire (Mark)
Papalapin (Jack) and Paula
Ta-ton-ka (John) and Sharon
threeleggedpigmy (AJ) and Courtney
Courtney's brother (Tim), wife and three kids
TheAmBASSaDEER (Steve)
Missing Ridge (Butch)
Ronnie M. (friend)
OutFishHim (Heather) and Big Fish (Paul) with son Zander 
Sam (Neighbor of Jake Allen)
Rutnbuck (Mitch) and tag-a-long (Elaine)
NOYDB (Harry) and bride Gail 
myself
last and definitely the least, Mr. Bubba Tell (BTW, Bubba was the only one that didn't mind his manners)

Thanks everyone for sharing this Independence day with me!!!! I had a blast!!!

Photo's coming in subsequent follow-up posts.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

pic#1 - Secondeaon and Ta-ton-ka readying up to fling a few arrows

#2 - satchmo gets in on the fun.

#3 - Delila takes aim at one of the many critter targets.

#4 - the range.

#5 - satchmoo

#6 - Andrea and Dennis


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

#1- Sharon getting some rays and telling someone about all the rednecks shooting stuffed animals.

#2 - Missing Ridge

#3 - rapid fire, hogdgz, and myself. I like pink.

#4 - satchmo taking aim

#5 - Butch and rapid fire watching the shooting show


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

#1- Chase taking aim

#2 - Papalapin relaxing

#3 - Butch, Dennis, and Paula.

#4 - Ta-ton-ka and myself taking aim.

#5 - Chase center punches a rooster head.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

#1- Chris, John, Jeff, Andrea, and Chase

#2 - Andrea and Chase teaming up.

#3 - Andrea concentrates

#4 - Good follow through and obviously she is pleased with her shot.

#5 - John watches as Jeff takes careful aim. He was deadly, especially during the coon shoot in the dark.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

#1- Andrea with a bouquet of arrows

#2 - Search party for lost/missing arrows

#3 - Jack and Paula

#4 -  Chris knocks the stuffing out of a duck.

#5 - Big Fish (Paul) on the far right will only watch and not shoot.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

#1- The range with targets

#2 - Andrea gets a double kill 

#3 & 4- The trad bow line up

#5 - Some of the shooters (L to R) Jeff, Sam, Al, Dennis, Andrea, Chase, and Mitch


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here are the last of my photo's:

#1 - Black Widow spider discovered by Chase underneath a Blob target, Coincidentally, Chase shoots a Black Widow bow.

#2 & 3 - One of the many volleys at the coon shoot. The poor little  mini-Winnie the Pooh didn't stand a chance. I think Jeff Hampton put no less than three in the little critter from about 18 yards on this volley. He looks pretty satisfied with himself in this pic, don'tcha think?


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 5, 2009)

Al, thanks for hosting.

We had a great time. We may have convinced The Redhead that she needs to register her own screen name.


----------



## CAL (Jul 5, 2009)

Now that looks like fun for all! Wish I could have been there!Thanks Al for posting the pictures of the group.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Al for a great time


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 5, 2009)

looks like all kinds of fun!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like a great time was had by all!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 5, 2009)

And me stuck at the lake swimmin, fish;n and boat'n... 

Maybe nex'time!!!

Ron


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm sorry we missed it.  

I don't think I've ever seen Jack so relaxed.  Must be the shirt and hat.   

Miss Paula and Andrea looking beautiful as always. 

Glad yall were able to have a good time together.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 5, 2009)

We had a blast with everyone, that was by far one of the best times we have had! It is amazing how these gatherings brings everyone close together.


----------



## satchmo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome time again Al. Thanks for having us. Wish we could have stayed longer.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 5, 2009)

satchmo said:


> Awesome time again Al. Thanks for having us. Wish we could have stayed longer.



x2  

We always love spending time with the great members of the forum.


----------



## RogerB (Jul 5, 2009)

Sure wish I could have been there!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2009)

1-3 - Shooting

4 - Al's looking guilty

5 - Mitch's pretty new arrows


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2009)

1 - Bad Boy John with an idea

2 -  Zander shoots back

3 - Zander's ready

4 & 5 - Game on!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 5, 2009)

What? No food pictures?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2009)

1-2 - Water games

3 - Tag-a-long & OutFishHim getting fresh with Bubba

4 - Bubba getting fresh with us!

5 - OFH on the cow


----------



## Buck (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a great time.    Sorry I couldn't make it.   

I was in Tiger Georgia eating with family wishing I was back home enjoying the company of you folks....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 5, 2009)

Now here's braggin' on my boy, Zander!  Thanks Al!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 5, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> 4 - Al's looking guilty



I have no idea what I was thinking when you took that shot but it looks like I was either really sad about something, mad about something, or just totally lost. I don't recall ever feeling any of these things but I definitely have a Bubba look.

Great pic's Heather, well, except for one. Thanks!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent pictures Al and Heather!

I had a great time Al, you really know how to put a shindig
together. Thank you!

Good folks, lots of fun, great food and get to shoot lots
of arras! 
It was good to see everybody. Even T-Pile.

A few more pictures.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2009)

*pics*

more


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2009)

last batch


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2009)

RogerB said:


> Sure wish I could have been there!



You were there, we were thinking about you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2009)

looks like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2009)

Had a great time shooting bows and guns  Got dried out late last night, that Zander's a great shot and very persistant.

Thank as always to Al33 for being such a great host. Had a great time being with friends and eating some great food!!!



Shocked to hear about Ruttinbuck's "coming out"  but you have to admire Tag-a-long's courage for staying with him. You go girl!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 5, 2009)

Why Mitch...I had no idea!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 5, 2009)

Man! I tried my best to get over there, at least for a little bit, but
it just was not meant to be.
Looks like Ya'll had a blast.
Pretty Arrows Mitch


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 5, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry we missed it.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen Jack so relaxed.  Must be the shirt and hat.
> 
> ...



Thanks tbug...we missed you so much and everyone was asking about you!  Maybe next time.  Hope to see you soon!


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Our pictures...*

We had soooo much fun as always shooting and hanging with y'all yesterday!!!  It was really great!  Thanks so much to everyone who made it happen and especially Al for being the most awesome person in the world!  Here are a few of our pictures....

Chase getting some help from Dennis


----------



## pine nut (Jul 5, 2009)

Wish I coulda been there!  You guys look like you had a blast!
Next year I'm in!  I hope!


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 5, 2009)

*More...*

1-Chase's good shootin

2-My lucky shots

3-Me and Bubba, what a great guy...kind of quiet, but a real partier

4-Enjoying some homemade ice cream...wish I had some more!

5-Dennis spreading the tradition (You're awesome)


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 5, 2009)

*last 2*

1-young guys shooting

2-Al & Jeff at the night shoot


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 5, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Had a great time shooting bows and guns  Got dried out late last night, that Zander's a great shot and very persistant.
> 
> Thank as always to Al33 for being such a great host. Had a great time being with friends and eating some great food!!!
> 
> ...



I've GOTTA stick with him ... he's the only one of us that has a job!  Oh well, it was bound to get out sooner or later... you know you can only keep something like that quiet for so long!  

He's kinda sensative about it though so don't be surprised if he tries to have those arrows refletched.  Too late ... the truth is out!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 6, 2009)

Those arrows are hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 6, 2009)

looks like yall had a blast, had to work sat am. my wifes stepfather passed had his funeral service saturday pm. maybe next time.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 6, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Had a great time shooting bows and guns  Got dried out late last night, that Zander's a great shot and very persistant.
> 
> Thank as always to Al33 for being such a great host. Had a great time being with friends and eating some great food!!!
> 
> ...



Those are some cute arrows you have there Rutty. 

Looks like yall had a blast, as usual.  Wish I could have been there!


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 6, 2009)

When Mitch said he was gettin new arrows I had no idea 

Looks like a great time...as usual at Al's house


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 6, 2009)

Good times!! I managed not to make it in any pics


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 6, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Good times!! I managed not to make it in any pics



Those were the ones that couldn't be posted........


----------



## Al33 (Jul 6, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Good times!! I managed not to make it in any pics





NOYDB said:


> Those were the ones that couldn't be posted........





I know that tag-a-long took a bunch of photo's and so did some others that have not been posted up yet. Wished they would get with the program.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a good time. I'll stop by one of these days Al instead of just driving by and yelling.

I ran the Peachtree in the morning then went up to the lake for the rest of the day.


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Looks like a good time. I'll stop by one of these days Al instead of just driving by and yelling.
> 
> I ran the Peachtree in the morning then went up to the lake for the rest of the day.



in your boots


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jul 6, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> in your boots



 I had a bowl of chili and a bottle of Jager too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2009)

Al33 said:


> I know that tag-a-long took a bunch of photo's and so did some others that have not been posted up yet. Wished they would get with the program.


Tag came home from Smyrna today just long enough to throw her stuff outta the truck. Then she was off again to fulfill her duties as president of the touchdown club!! maybe she will get time tonight when she gets home


----------



## schleylures (Jul 6, 2009)

All joking aside looks like it was a reallly good time, But  Jefff I have seen a better looking pair of legs in a burnt box of Kentucky fried chicken


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 6, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Good times!! I managed not to make it in any pics



Don't be so sure!!  



Al33 said:


> I know that tag-a-long took a bunch of photo's and so did some others that have not been posted up yet. Wished they would get with the program.



Now see here Mister!  Just cuz I ain't got a paying job don't mean I ain't still a busy woman!  

I didn't have time to post 'em one by one but I got 'em uploaded to photobucket.  How's that???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2009)

schleylures said:


> All joking aside looks like it was a reallly good time, But  Jefff I have seen a better looking pair of legs in a burnt box of Kentucky fried chicken


And where were you?? I thought you were coming!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Now see here Mister!  Just cuz I ain't got a paying job don't mean I ain't still a busy woman!
> 
> I didn't have time to post 'em one by one but I got 'em uploaded to photobucket.  How's that???


That excuse will not fly with me, I don't have a job either.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> And where were you?? I thought you were coming!!


I think his wife told him he couldn't go.


This is one great shot Tag, not only by you with the camera but John with his water balloon too.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2009)

Al33 said:


> That excuse will not fly with me, I don't have a job either.
> 
> 
> I think his wife told him he couldn't go.
> ...



Dang that is a good action shot!!!! Good work Tag!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Don't be so sure!!
> 
> I didn't have time to post 'em one by one but I got 'em uploaded to photobucket.  How's that???



Great pictures Elaine! 
Especially Al dragging Bubba.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 7, 2009)

Al33 said:


> That excuse will not fly with me, I don't have a job either.
> 
> 
> I think his wife told him he couldn't go.
> ...





The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dang that is a good action shot!!!! Good work Tag!!





Jake Allen said:


> Great pictures Elaine!
> Especially Al dragging Bubba.



Thanks ya'll ... but I can't take credit for the water balloon shot.  I had handed the camera off to Mitch so I could get in on bombarding  AJ.  Ya'll don't go swelling his head though ... people think I take decent pictures, I'd hate for it to get out that it's really just the camera!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Thanks ya'll ... but I can't take credit for the water balloon shot.  I had handed the camera off to Mitch so I could get in on bombarding  AJ.  Ya'll don't go swelling his head though ... people think I take decent pictures, I'd hate for it to get out that it's really just the camera!



A big head to match those purty blue eyes/arras


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 7, 2009)

What about the public outcry on the attack of an unarmed citizen by angry obama fans?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 7, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What about the public outcry on the attack of an unarmed citizen by angry obama fans?





There, now do you feel better?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is Ta-ton-ka reminding himself to throw the balloon and not the beer. Please note this is the same guy who is always trying to poke fun at folks for wearing rainbow colors while he wears a shirt with pink flowers. 






Another great action shot and team effort by John and Zander. Note the well aimed stream from Zander's gun.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Good times!! I managed not to make it in any pics


You shouldn't have spoke so soon!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Thanks ya'll ... but I can't take credit for the water balloon shot.  I had handed the camera off to Mitch so I could get in on bombarding  AJ.  Ya'll don't go swelling his head though ... people think I take decent pictures, I'd hate for it to get out that it's really just the camera!






The AmBASSaDEER said:


> A big head to match those purty blue eyes/arras





And here are a few from my camera not much for action with this camera


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 7, 2009)

Al33 said:


> This is Ta-ton-ka reminding himself to throw the balloon and not the beer. Please note this is the same guy who is always trying to poke fun at folks for wearing rainbow colors while he wears a shirt with pink flowers.



The way he was fondling that water balloon I wasn't sure he was gonna give it up.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> The way he was fondling that water balloon I wasn't sure he was gonna give it up.



that's just so wrong...in so many different ways!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 8, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> The way he was fondling that water balloon I wasn't sure he was gonna give it up.



You bad girl... I guess that's why you're so popular!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 8, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> The way he was fondling that water balloon I wasn't sure he was gonna give it up.





Busted!


----------

